# Problem mit XP Home als Host und 98SE als Gast



## Silbergärtner (23. Juni 2005)

Servus!

Ja, es ist bestimmt schon xMal beschrieben worden (deswegen reichen mir auch Links), hab aber trotz intensiver Forschung in Threads und Suche nichts (mir) nützliches gefunden. 

Mein Problem:

Ich möchte einen XP Home Computer ans Internet anschließen, und einen 98SE per LAN damit verbinden.

Ich habe den netsetup von XP kopiert und auf 98 ausgeführt und habe es teilweise geschafft:

hab den XP als Host (logisch) und den 98 als Gast. 

Einstellungen auf XP: DHCP aus, Netzwerkkarte für LAN feste (gültige) IP. NetBios, NetBeui aus.

auf 98: Lan bezieht IP automatisch (anders ging gar nichts), Gateway ist die LAN Karte des XP.

Freigabe ist laut XP-Hilfe korrekt (weil automatisch) eingestellt.

Ergebnis: XP sieht den 98 in der Netzwerkumgebung, 98 sieht nichts, manchmal auch umgekehrt oder gar nicht. Zugriffe von 98 auf XP sind nicht möglich (angeblich Freigabeprobleme), von XP auf 98 auch nicht möglich (XP meint, es kann nicht zugreifen, weil der gewünschte Computer nicht der Server sei).

Internet geht von 98, allerdings mit Pings von >250. Sobald ich den 98 ausschalte, geht Internet auf XP nicht mehr, dann half nur noch Neustart des XP. Danach geht Internet von 98 wieder nicht mehr, Netzwerk muß ich deinstallieren und neu installieren.



XP: Gemeinsame Nutzung des Internetzugangs ergibt totales Erliegen der Internetverbindung, im LAN ist Pingen möglich.

Ein/Ausschalten von Virensucher und Firewall bringt nichts.

Ich hoffe, daß diese Angaben vorerst reichen und mir jemand helfen kann. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## phil84 (24. Juni 2005)

Das Problem löst du folgendermaßen:

Du legst in den Win 98 Rechner die XP CD ein und installierst die TCP / IP Treiber neu.
Das hat bei mir jedenfalls immer geklappt. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Silbergärtner (27. Juni 2005)

Aha, aha! Eine schlaue Lösung! Wäre nie selbst drauf gekommen. Werde ich versuchen. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Silbergärtner (5. Juli 2005)

hab das nicht hinbekommen. auf der XP-CD kann ich zwar ein "Privates Netzwerk" einrichten, aber das ist ja die Netsetup.exe, die ich ja bereits ausprobiert habe. die TCP/IP-Treiber habe ich trotz langwieriger Suche auch in den ganzen gepackten Dateien und innerhalb des Dateinamens nicht gefunden. ich glaub ich warte auf ein gutes Angebot von Win2000 und packe mir meine 6.4GB Festplatte damit voll. (hatte damals ja auch auf dem 350MHz mit 64MB RAM gut und sehr stabil funktioniert).

Danke nochmals für die Tips

*grab jetzt mein Windows um*


----------



## the-preacher (7. Juli 2005)

Moinsen,
im allgemeinen sollte bei XP das Admin-Kennwort gesetzt sein. Dann sollte NetBEUI und NetBIOS eingeschaltet sein, denn darüber identifiziert Win98 die verfügbaren Dienste und weis auf welchem Rechner diese Dienste laufen. Des weiteren muss bei XP die Internetverbindungsfreigabe konfiguriert sein. Das kann allerdings bei der Nutzung eines Routers Probleme verursachen, da die lokale IP dann auf 192.168.0.1 umgestellt wird, diese IP aber standardmäßig den Gateway darstellt, der auf dem Router liegt. Bei ISDN/Analog sollte es keine Probleme geben. Der Win98 Rechner sollte möglichst auch eine feste IP bekommen, da er ohne DHCP-Server eine aus dem 169.254.x.x Bereich bekommt und nicht mehr mit XP kommunizieren kann.
Ich hoffe das Du mit den Gegebenheiten weiter kommst, ansonsten ein wenig genauer das Problem spezifizieren.
Gruß TP


----------

